# How much do you think i could get for my s13?



## red_top_dan (Apr 27, 2005)

let me start from the top: I have a 93 240sx, with a sr20det red top with 40k, i bought from a friend of mine about a month ago. The engine wiring harness was custom made and is messed up, it needs a new harness and is not running because of that. everything else in the car works perfect: power windows, lights, radio, ect... The only mods are: 3" downpipe, 3" test pipe, 3" Blitz Nur Spec cat back, cone filter, and also the silvia lsd. I'm getting tired of the car sitting in my driveway and my motivation to fix the car has passed. can anyone give me an estimate on how much i could expect to get for the car???

































notice the top left: my wiring nightmare :thumbdwn:


----------



## red_top_dan (Apr 27, 2005)

Come on... all i'm looking for is a high-low estimate of what i could expect to get... help me out a little bit :waving:


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

dude, i would give it a good cleaning and then re-post pics. its hard to tell with all the grime and shit. the wiring is a fairly complicated job, but if everything else is working then i would say 3000 canadian as is. 2000 american. maybe less, maybe more. your saving grace is the pre swapped engine.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll give ya 2K Cash for it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, if you had the wiring right, id try for 5k, but since it doesnt run, youll maybe get 2500-3k


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I might throw down 2 grand for it, only because it has the SR in there, but the wiring would definitely make me think twice about that. I would suggest $2000 obo, because I have had to deal with harness wiring on my 77 Datsun 280Z and they say that harness is "simple". Wiring es no bueno! $2,000, no more.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

That's an 89-90 pignose, you sure it's a 93? You could probably get ~$2-3k.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree with it being a 89-90, not a 93. But yeah, I would only expect about 2,000 for it. Not many people want to deal with a wiring nightmare like that. The car looks in pretty good shape, but the engine shots don't do much for me. Clean it up some and re-post pics. 

And my suggestion would be go out and buy a pre-fabbed wiring harness and sell it with the car. That would really help sell it, and then you could probably push 2,500-3,000...cause some people would run away not knowing where to get the parts and such, but if they're there, they might just bite...


----------



## red_top_dan (Apr 27, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> That's an 89-90 pignose, you sure it's a 93? You could probably get ~$2-3k.


I have a carfax report on the car, and it was in a minor front end collision in 2001. when the car was repaired the previous owner must have replaced it with the pignose, but i have checked the vin and it is a 93 for sure. The vin is JN1MS36P1PW306927 you can go to carfax and check it for free. Click For Carfax Mini Report


----------



## red_top_dan (Apr 27, 2005)

*More Pics*

You asked for clean pics, here you go...






















This is where the wiring was cut open 











































Here is a nice pic of the VIN same as the post above


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

how about $2300 cash? :fluffy:


----------



## matt_pound (Apr 18, 2005)

trust me youd be way better off parting it out, on ebay


----------



## red_top_dan (Apr 27, 2005)

i really dont need any more responds in this thread, the car has already been sold. i bought the car for $1000 and sold it for $1450, with no work done on my part, so i'm a little happy. :thumbup: :jump: :idhitit: 


thanks though... :givebeer:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

carfax report!!!! its a 93 but some info as follows i ahve the complete in email if you want is this most of it, since it has a salvage title, that means it cannot have Full coverage, so it value is more like 1900 max. because of the SR


VIN: JN1MS36P1PW306927 
Year: 1993 
Make: Nissan 
Model: 240SX Base Model/SE 
Style/Body: Hatchback 2 Door 
Engine: 2.4L I-4 MFI 
Country of Assembly: Japan 


Problems Checked Results Found 
Abandoned No Abandoned Record Found 
Damaged No Damaged Record Found 
Fire Damage No Fire Damage Record Found 
Grey Market No Grey Market Record Found 
Hail Damage No Hail Damage Record Found 
Insurance Loss No Insurance Loss Record Found 
Junk No Junk Record Found 
Rebuilt/Rebuildable No Rebuilt/Rebuildable Record Found 
Salvage Salvage Record(s) Found 

Problems Checked Results Found 
Accident Data Accident Data Record(s) Found 
Corrected Title Corrected Title Record(s) Found 
Driver Education No Driver Education Record Found 
Duplicate Title No Duplicate Title Record Found 
Emission/Safety Inspection No Emission/Safety Inspection Record Found 
Fire Damage Incident No Fire Damage Incident Record Found 
Lease No Lease Record Found 
Lien Lien Record(s) Found 
Livery Use No Livery Use Record Found 
Government Use No Government Use Record Found 
Police Use No Police Use Record Found 
Rental/Fleet No Rental/Fleet Record Found 
Repossessed No Repossessed Record Found 
Taxi Use No Taxi Use Record Found 
Theft No Theft Record Found 


Event Date Event Location Odometer Reading Data Source Event Detail 
05/30/1995 ANNAPOLIS, MD 101 Motor Vehicle Dept. ODOMETER READING FROM DMV 
10/15/1996 ANNAPOLIS, MD Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:22561974)
CORRECTED TITLE 
01/28/1997 EDGEWATER, MD 14,718 Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:26197590) (Lien Reported) 
01/28/1997 EDGEWATER, MD Motor Vehicle Dept. REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
07/07/1997 EDGEWATER, MD Motor Vehicle Dept. REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
01/28/1999 ANNAPOLIS, MD Motor Vehicle Dept. REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
11/15/2000 MD State Agency FRONT IMPACT WITH ANOTHER VEHICLE (Case #:0008655365) 
02/16/2001 ANNAPOLIS, MD Motor Vehicle Dept. REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
09/28/2001 MD State Agency FRONT IMPACT WITH ANOTHER VEHICLE (Case #:0108439886) 
10/17/2001 ANNAPOLIS, MD Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE (Title #:26197590)
CORRECTED TITLE 
11/21/2001 MD Motor Vehicle Dept. SALVAGE


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

put it on ebay


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

^He already sold it.



> i really dont need any more responds in this thread, the car has already been sold.


----------



## matt_pound (Apr 18, 2005)

red_top_dan said:


> i really dont need any more responds in this thread, the car has already been sold. i bought the car for $1000 and sold it for $1450, with no work done on my part, so i'm a little happy. :thumbup: :jump: :idhitit:
> 
> 
> thanks though... :givebeer:



all i can say is your dumb, you got out of the whole car what the engine is worth


----------

